# Screenshots von Rtl Werbespot Wm?



## ilmm (30 Mai 2010)

Hallo
und zwar such ich ein RTL Werbespot mit Tatjana Clasing und Silvan Pierre Lerrich
wo die zwei sich Küssen und es um die WM geht ,der ist ganz neu kann den bitte
jemand Screenen....oder ein Video davon machen.
liebe grüß.


----------

